# PCD Another POV



## Steve335i (Nov 26, 2007)

Just returned from PCD on March 6. One aspect of PCD that I haven't seen discussed before relates to the driving experience portion of the day.

The braking exercise, the open track laps and the skid pad time did wonders for my wife"s confidence. I think she enjoyed these sessions more than I did if that's possible. I'm sure my wife is like others, in the past she has tolerated my "car crazy" habit. She has never had any track experience or performance driving instruction. She has always been a nerveous passenger because she didn't appreciate the abilities of the car or it's driver.:dunno:

What a change a couple of hours in a BMW with Donnie Isley and Jim Clark made.:thumbup: Now she's ready to do more and she's much more relaxed and confident.

The M5 ride around the track and skid pad with Donnie was the icing on the cake. My wife screamed like a little kid on a roller coaster the whole time which made Donnie push it even more than usual.:rofl:

Thanks Donnie, Jim, Willie and BMW for a great experience and making my wife a motorsport convert. M school could be next.:bow:


----------



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll second this. My wife really enjoyed the driving part of the experience. In fact, she did the driving on the X5 course and Donnie had a lot of fun with us...we were the lead vehicle. At one point he yelled "Stop stop stop!!" to Ellen as we were going over an obstacle. Then he paused and said "I've never seen a car THERE before..." Scared the tar out of both of us! Then he had a good laugh, and so did we....


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great time! Thanks for the compliments :thumbup:


----------



## diana (Sep 6, 2007)

I totally agree with the comments the guys have made above about their wives enjoying the driving during a PCD. My husband and I did a PCD on Mar. 3 with our new 535. We both had a wonderful time with Donnie and Jonathan. 

If any of you men are having a difficult time getting your wives to come along on a PCD, please show them this thread. The morning of our PCD we were one of three couples, and even though we are in our late 40's, we were the youngest couple that day! This experience is not just for 20-30 year olds. The wives had as much fun as the men did, and Donnie treated us exactly the same as he did the men. We were encouraged to participate and Donnie was very patient. He really seemed to want us to leave feeling confident that our cars can handle emergency situations. The skills we practiced that day are important for any driver, male or female. 

I really encourage you guys to bring your wives along so that they can know that when they are in their BMW's, they are in one of the most capable vehicles they will ever drive. Hopefully if I am ever in a wreck in my 535, I will stay calm and remember the skills we practiced that day! 

And, if you can, have Donnie take you and your wife for a lap in a M5. Once she rides with a real maniac, she will never accuse you of being one again! (J/K Donnie, sort of)
Seriously, we were so impressed with Donnie and the staff at the Performance Center that we are planning to enroll our 15-year-old daughter in the Teen Driving course that is offered there. 

Don't let your wife miss a wonderful, fun experience that might actually save her life one day.


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

diana said:


> I totally agree with the comments the guys have made above about their wives enjoying the driving during a PCD. My husband and I did a PCD on Mar. 3 with our new 535. We both had a wonderful time with Donnie and Jonathan.
> 
> If any of you men are having a difficult time getting your wives to come along on a PCD, please show them this thread. The morning of our PCD we were one of three couples, and even though we are in our late 40's, we were the youngest couple that day! This experience is not just for 20-30 year olds. The wives had as much fun as the men did, and Donnie treated us exactly the same as he did the men. We were encouraged to participate and Donnie was very patient. He really seemed to want us to leave feeling confident that our cars can handle emergency situations. The skills we practiced that day are important for any driver, male or female.
> 
> ...


+10000000000000

Those that don't "appreciate" performance vehicles will enjoy the experience - it is very educational, no pressure, and FUN!! My wife loved it, and was very glad she went. :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks...as always...for the kind remarks! You just made my day!

Donnie Isley


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

My wife and I are very excited about our upcoming visit to the PCD and from the sound of it we are in for a real treat.
Looking forward to meeting Donnie and Jonathan! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeremy - BMW (Feb 7, 2007)

i just love reading these experiences, it reminds me of how much i enjoyed mine. i can't wait to get up there in less than a month to thrash the new M3, 135i coupe, and X6. looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------

